# Kids



## Red Silence (Jul 22, 2004)

I was _trying_ to take a picture of my two-year-old niece and well . . . .you know how two-year-olds are.  ^_^; I still kinda like it tho.


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 22, 2004)

I like it. It's a good composition and I do think the focus is appropriate here. If it's too focused, you lose the softness.


----------

